# And Idea what kind of stove this is?



## gary6523 (Aug 29, 2012)

Looking to install it and would love get information on what kind of stove this is? All the markings have been painted over,  Says it was made in Taiwan..There is a plate on the bottom with  HS-602....Thanks


----------



## defiant3 (Aug 29, 2012)

Best guess is a Scandia.  They were well known for copying other manufacturer's products, in this case a Jotul 602.  Ultimately I think they were put OUT of business when one of their copies was discovered to still have some of the original manufacturer's markings on it.  Patterns were made directly from the original.  Not cool.  Anyway, they never were great quality, but may do the job, depending on what the job is.  Also, Jotul firebox parts may very well fit nicely in there should it need it.  Others may have a better ID?  It's not an exact copy...


----------



## jjs777_fzr (Aug 29, 2012)

If it is a copy of a Jotul 602 - then be sure the stove has three baffles inside - one on each side and another on inside top.
If it does then good - if it does not then you could find replacement parts from woodmanpartsplus.com
https://is30.eporia.com/company_41/868993.jpg?cvt=jpeg


----------



## pen (Aug 29, 2012)

Did you check with your insurance company about the installation of this stove yet?

Without a UL label on the stove (which I doubt that has) many will not cover you if it is installed. 

Just a heads up. 

pen


----------



## BillsWS (Aug 29, 2012)

gary6523, welcome to the forum.  Thats a good looking stove.


----------

